# 2014 eco touch screen question



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

I searched around here and couldn't find the answer so I thought I would ask.

I just picked up my 2014 rainforest green Eco a few days ago and it has the touch screen and backup camera. I wasn't told that just because you have a my link screen and back up camera doesn't mean you automatically have navigation and I'm kind of disappointed about that. I can play music through my phone on the bluetooth but the nav lady's voice on my phone doesn't come in over the car speakers. Is there any way to make that happen?

My car didn't come with a manual and I've called the dealer about that.

Hopefully somebody has an answer! Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MKsmn515 said:


> I can play music through my phone on the bluetooth but the nav lady's voice on my phone doesn't come in over the car speakers.


I think that would be up to the phone, not the car.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok. When the bluetooth is hooked up I expected it to interupt music or whatever to give a direction. If i turn off the bluetooth the voice works fine over the phone speaker

I'll ask the dealer when I go next week to pick up the car manual


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Played around with the my link today and got the gps voice on my phone to play through the car speakers if my phone was playing music via bluetooth. Couldnt get the voice over the speakers in xm/usb or radio mode


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

what kind of phone, my 6 plus does the directions thru bluetooth no matter what is playing, even if I am talking on the phone thru the bluetooth


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Only the iPhones will play Nav over Bluetooth (stock). This is due to how the Cruze handles Bluetooth and how the phones play it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You got 2014 and iPhone go into Bluetooth menu. Click on the blue I next to Chevy Cruze and make sure everything is checked off.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

If it's playing over the phone then it should play when it's plugged into the USB port as well. Not the best solution, but the music usually sounds better that way.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> If it's playing over the phone then it should play when it's plugged into the USB port as well. Not the best solution, but the music usually sounds better that way.


It depends on the OS on the phone as to if USB playback is functional. Android, for example, must be at least JB v4.1, and even then some models still don't support it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys are funny ! what No some ones Know how to read a Map anymore ? I think they are still published .. But then again I Don't have those problems with trying to find me way with this new TV playen iGo PC DVD, rear camera ,Navigation , Front Dvr , 5.1 surround sound POS from China , that took me a month of Sundays to Custom install .. 
Yeah I did not like all of the other options ..


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

brian v said:


> You guys are funny ! what No some ones Know how to read a Map anymore ? I think they are still published .. But then again I Don't have those problems with trying to find me way with this new TV playen iGo PC DVD, rear camera ,Navigation , Front Dvr , 5.1 surround sound POS from China , that took me a month of Sundays to Custom install ..
> Yeah I did not like all of the other options ..


yes some of us like to evolve with tech stuff because it's fun....... I got rid of my rotary phone awhile ago.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brian v said:


> what No some ones Know how to read a Map anymore ?


I've done some NWD (Navigating While Driving). It's right up there with texting and driving. The technology allows me to focus on the driving. Trying figure out a couple of closely spaced interchanges while flying along at 50+ MPH. No thanks.


----------

